# Best Tail Light



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems like this summer there have been an average of 1 cyclists killed every 2 month here in the area. In order to bring maximum awareness from passing drivers, bright colored clothing and overtaking the road just isn't enough at times. 

I also ride motorcycle and have installed a Back OFF blinking modulator into my tail light in order to get driver's attention, so I'm assuming that a constant blinking tail light during the day won't hurt on a bicycle either.

Can anyone here recommend a bright tail light that's powerful enough to be seen during the day?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Two of these. One on the helmet and one on the seat post.

http://www.rei.com/product/756360


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

Dinotte 140L, backed up with a Planet Bike SuperFlash.

It wards off wheelsuckers, too ;-)


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Planet Bike Superflash here. It's painful to look at.

All Planet Bike stuff is going to be 15 or 20% off at REI over Labor Day weekend. Here's a link, but wait till labor day:

http://www.rei.com/product/756360


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Fibre Flare mate. Here's a link Fibre Flare


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

dynamic213 said:


> Can anyone here recommend a bright tail light that's powerful enough to be seen* during the day?*


Yes, DiNotte 140-series or 400-series taillights, running any of the flashing modes, will give motorists a good 1km of warning in broad daylight. SuperFlashes are nice as a backup, but when you need a guaranteed "eye magnet" for daytime visibility, you want a DiNotte. In this video, can you even _find_ the SuperFlash in the wake of the DiNotte?

Or wire up a Nova BULL or Whelen TIR3: 



 The BULL is about $60 and can be powered by something in the 9-16 volt range.

As an aside: make sure your lights are aimed dead-level and straight back, especially SuperFlashes and other small, relatively focused lights. The DiNotte's hotspot is broad enough that it's not super-sensitive to aim, but I still aim mine directly back. As a bike mechanic, I see lots of blinkies, and not many are aimed in a "mechBgon-approved" fashion :nono:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I wouldn`t describe the Superflash as "painful to look at", but it is a great light for $20 or less and I use them in many situations- sometimes on the bike, sometimes on my helmet. I finally saw the Dinotte taillights in person a few months ago and I have to say they are REALLY bright. If you want the best, I don`t think there`s any argument that the prize goes to Dinotte.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow that DiNotte tail light is really BRIGHT. The only thing holding me back would be the high price tag.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Let me qualify my praise for the Planet Bike Superflash... 

I have a very rural commute, and I commute in the early morning. I don't use any light during the broad daylight hours on the way home. My taillight is not competing with traffic lights, etc. It's the only light on the road. The Superflash is visible from at least a mile away, and is very effective, . It's not "the best" light out there, for sure. If I was needing something for broad daylight I'd have to consider either moving somewhere more rural  or dropping the money for the DiNotte.


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

+1 Plante Bike Superflash...

I'm a Dinotte fan. they are bright, really really bright. You will be noticed when flashing a Dinotte, but they are expensive. While I use Dinotte up front, I opted for the Planet Bike Superflash. Maybe not near as bright as the Dinotte, but still very visible in an urban environment.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

dynamic213 said:


> Seems like this summer there have been an average of 1 cyclists killed every 2 month here in the area. In order to bring maximum awareness from passing drivers, bright colored clothing and overtaking the road just isn't enough at times.
> 
> I also ride motorcycle and have installed a Back OFF blinking modulator into my tail light in order to get driver's attention, so I'm assuming that a constant blinking tail light during the day won't hurt on a bicycle either.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend a bright tail light that's powerful enough to be seen during the day?


 A rear facing seat with a tail gunner to fire a warning shot into their radiator is about the best option...but sadly rather illegal. Though I am unsure as to why.....

I am also looking for a better option for my bike. As it stands right now, you'd have to be blind or severely mentally restricted to no see the likes of me when I ride. (big guy, bright/neon shirt etc...)

I am actually looking for something more than I have found so far in the biking world. That is also affordable!

I have a Topeak rack on my commuter and it has a little drawer that I could put a nice sized rechargeable battery in and then mount the light where the reflector is. But so far, no soap.

Subscribing to see where this goes a I would rather buy something that works well and is affordable, than fiddle about on a whim...I am really going to look into the Dinotte!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

ProfGumby said:


> I have a Topeak rack on my commuter and it has a little drawer that I could put a nice sized rechargeable battery in and then mount the light where the reflector is. But so far, no soap.


How about a Nova BULL, then. You'll need to fabricate your own mount for it, but it's definitely got the "stopping power" you seem to want. Here are a couple threads I put up regarding mine:

https://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=202062
(BULL shown in broad daylight, plus photos of how I attached it)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=197538
(Nova BULL wired up to a DiNotte battery pack)

The following pics are *underexposed* manual photos of the BULL, then the ubiquitous SuperFlash. Notice how wide the beam pattern is on the BULL... useful 









^BULL, underexposed









^SuperFlash, underexposed


----------

